
Ask HN: Alternatives to Bootstrap for non-front end devs? - sfkid222
I’m looking for alternatives to Bootstrap that are as easy to use. Any suggestions?
======
provlem
There are many:

1\. [https://materializecss.com](https://materializecss.com)

2\. [https://getuikit.com/](https://getuikit.com/)

3\. [https://semantic-ui.com/](https://semantic-ui.com/)

4\. [https://foundation.zurb.com/](https://foundation.zurb.com/)

5\. [https://bulma.io/](https://bulma.io/)

6\. [http://getskeleton.com/](http://getskeleton.com/)

7\. [https://purecss.io/](https://purecss.io/)

8\. [https://groundworkcss.github.io/](https://groundworkcss.github.io/)

9\. [https://cardinalcss.com/](https://cardinalcss.com/)

10\.
[https://github.com/powertoweb/powertocss](https://github.com/powertoweb/powertocss)

and many others

------
simplecto
Try Tacit CSS [1]. No classes or special nesting to learn because it simply
overrides the default look.

I use it on some side projects, plus a little more when I need it.

[https://yegor256.github.io/tacit/](https://yegor256.github.io/tacit/)

